# New Test Completed on Finaflex 550-XD



## supplementtest (Jul 14, 2008)

SupplementTests.com has completed an independent, controlled test on Finaflex 550-XD by Redefine Nutrition.  Here's what the test revealed:

Weight change: +7 lbs
Bicep change: +.5 inch
Body fat change: -.7%
Lean body mass change: +7.3 lb
# of reps change (strength): +40% (10 reps to 14 reps)
Length of test: 28 days 

Test subject used no other supplements, continued with normal workout routines and diet, had no weight or strength changes prior to the test, and has worked out on a regular basis for over 10 years.

Conclusion: Test result shows strong evidence that this is a very good supplement.  

As a free service, SupplementTests.com will periodically post free information on the supplements it tests.


----------

